# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  1 pytje ?

## peyoni

Pershendetje a ka mundesi te me tregoi dikush se ne qfare dite punon Ambasada Suedeze ne Tiran ok flm

----------


## smokkie

Honorary Consulate General of Sweden in Tirana, Albania
Mr. Ilir Abdiu is the Honorary Consul General for Sweden in Tirana.

Contact
Tel:  +355 4 2347524
Fax: +355 4 2347525
Email: atlascopco@icc-al.org

Address
Consulate General of Sweden
Rruga Qamil Guranjaku
Pall.12 Kat, Sh 2/5C
Tirana

Postal address
Consulate General of Sweden
Rruga Qamil Guranjaku
Pall.12 Kat, Sh 2/5C
Tirana
Albania

Opening hours
Tuesday, Thursday 10 a.m. to 12 noon

----------


## smokkie

Dhe me sa di une na mbulon (shqiperine) konsullata Suedeze ne Shkup, nese behet fjale per viza e gjera te tjera. Gjithesesi kontakto me ta me mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------

